# Casino in Australia



## happygarden

Is there anyone know the casinos in Australia?


----------



## Builder

dont know


----------



## Scotster86

*$$$$$$$$$$$$*



happygarden said:


> Is there anyone know the casinos in Australia?


Jupiters Casino on the Gold coast isn't bad. My Partner and I had a flutter in there in Oct 2012. They were doing a bit of remodelling in some areas thought - I presume this would all be finished now.

They have ample parking and a few eateries inside.

The main gaming hall is of good size with plenty of machines or tables to play on.

Apart from that, I couldn't say we know of any others. Maybe try Google and search for Casinos in the area you want to go to.

Hope this helps & good luck in whatever you play!


----------



## aussiesteve

happygarden said:


> Is there anyone know the casinos in Australia?


There are good casinos in all the state capital cities as well as the Gold Coast , Townville, and Cairns , there maybbe even more than I am aware of.
The ones in Melbourne and Sydney are particularly lavish.


----------



## malcomcrumley

Crown Casino, Melbourne and The Star, Sydney are best casinos in Australia.


----------



## arthurentier

Never try! Casinos are trap!


----------

